# Omnisphere Zebra2 or Kontakt for Kendrick Lamar Sounds



## chimuelo (Jun 11, 2017)

Sounds like an 808 kit but the Bass is really HPF'd and has a Triangle Wave type sound.
Any suggestions for instruments..?

Getting offered some nice coin to make some beats.
Never did this before, but the guy loved my Rhodes voicings at a recent Jazz gig I did.
Besides I'm so bored with classic tributes this might get me into these big clubs working with a DJ.

Thanks


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 13, 2017)

Omni, Keyscape, Monark, MPC or Maschine would be what I would a start with Jimmy.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 13, 2017)

Anything more specific like where that 808 Bass Bomb comes from?

Thanks


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 14, 2017)

Perhaps this might help...
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/rap...08-bassline-like-sounwave-kendrick-lamar.html


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks bro.
That makes much more sense.
I knew some type of hardware was getting the buzz/grit.


----------

